# What constitutes an EA?



## sneakypeaky (Oct 20, 2014)

What constitutes an EA? 
Thank you.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

For me, it was spending a lot of alone time together, confiding in him intimate details of our relationship, breaking promises, and the biggest part was the lies to cover it all up.


----------



## Meli33 (Oct 16, 2014)

As markduk stated above but also exchanging feelings i.e i really like you, I'm falling in love with you, no one makes me feel the way you do etc.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Meli33 said:


> As markduk stated above but also exchanging feelings i.e i really like you, I'm falling in love with you, no one makes me feel the way you do etc.


Oh, ya, that part sucks too.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

sneaky ,

An EA is when a spouse seeks any , any kind of emotional support that is not granted with partner.


Most of the time it leads to PA.

If your questioning yourself how far you have gone ;The moment it started you have gone so far .

If your partner is the suspect ; I advise you to validate the data without creating any suspicion .collect evidence before you do anything .


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

An EA is when someone shares intimate details of their life, marriage, etc. with someone of the opposite sex.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

If you have to ask....you're in one.


----------



## hldnhope (Apr 10, 2012)

frusdil said:


> An EA is when someone shares intimate details of their life, marriage, etc. with someone of the opposite sex.


Not always...
An EA is ANYONE that your SO goes to first for emotional support. For me, my XW had a female EA.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

I think an EA is when there is something you want to tell someone, and don't feel you can tell your spouse.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Pretty much all the same symptoms, behaviors, lies, denials and deceit as in a physical affair. You're just not ****ing them yet.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

If you're getting your companionship and emotional needs fulfilled by someone other than your spouse...


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

Enough with the acronyms people!!!

EA are two consecutive letters!!


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

An emotional affair (EA) is characterised by

1. a partner who prioritises someone else's needs over mine. ie, my husband's need to appear "nice" in front of someone when that person does not deserve it. Maybe they were rude to me and my husband chose to not acknowledge it.

2. when my husband shows more effort for another person. Usually another woman. But the other poster is correct, sometimes same sex friendships can be toxic to the romantic / exclusive / marital relationship as well.

3. when he confides more in another person than in me. This is very important. As a spouse, we remember our entire lives..... financially, socially, spiritually and so on, is tied up with them. And they're discussing life plans with some other woman?!?!?


----------



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

When your spouse holds another in higher esteem - especially to the point of putting you down to them, or is taking time/effort away from you to spend with "them".

Pretty much any scenario where you are "replaced" by another - in any capacity or measure....

My opinion (and one of experience).


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

An EA to me isn't even so much about being emotionally involved with someone although of course that WOULD be an EA. 
Basically if you're communicating with a person or people and you've shared inappropriate pics or flirtations...you're cheating. Even if you're heart wasn't in it. I think a lot of people doing this behavior down play it because they weren't aiming it at one "special" person so it can't possibly be an EA. But it is. 

If you're doing something that you know would hurt your spouse ie: flirting (via text,email,personal phone call,etc) or sharing pics of yourself,complaining about your spouse's shortcomings while the other person tells you how much better they'd treat you if they were married to you (that goes both ways too),and basically engaging in any sort of behavior that would put you in at risk of losing your spouse then you're cheating. 

People forget their heart doesn't need to be involved for it to be an EA.


----------

